# postfix läuft nicht richig; 554 relay access denied



## olli (25. Apr. 2008)

hallo,

ich habe lt. dem tutorial hier auf howto-forge ein suse system aufgesetzt und direkt danach ISPconfig installiert.

jetzt habe ich das problem, dass der mailserver an mehreren ecken klemmt. sowohl das einloggen mit angelegten mailaccounts durch ISPconfig am webmailer als auch das empfangen von emails an neue durch ISPconfig vergebene emailadressen klappt nicht.

ich denke der erste schritt wäre das empfangen von mails auf neu angelegten emailadressen hinzubekommen. dann wäre ich schon sehr happy 

hier mal einige config-dateien vom system:


```
netstat -tulpen

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:741           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:81              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 meineIP:53         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::993                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::995                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 ::1:953                 :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32770           0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 meineIP:53         0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 meineIP:123        0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:123           0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:123             0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 :::32771                :::*
udp        0      0 :::123                  :::*
 # netstat -tulpen
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:741           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:81              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 meineIP:53         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::993                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::995                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 ::1:953                 :::*                    LISTEN
tcp        0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32770           0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 meineIP:53         0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 meineIP:123        0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:123           0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:123             0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 :::32771                :::*
udp        0      0 :::123                  :::*
```
main.cf

```
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/README_FILES
inet_protocols = all
biff = no
mail_spool_directory = /var/mail
canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
#virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
virtual_alias_domains = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
relocated_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relocated
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport
sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical
masquerade_exceptions = root
masquerade_classes = envelope_sender, header_sender, header_recipient
myhostname = myhost.$mydomain
program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
inet_interfaces = all
masquerade_domains = no
#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain
defer_transports =
mynetworks_style = host
disable_dns_lookups = no
relayhost =
mailbox_command =
mailbox_transport =
strict_8bitmime = no
disable_mime_output_conversion = no
smtpd_sender_restrictions = hash:/etc/postfix/access
smtpd_client_restrictions =
smtpd_helo_required = no
smtpd_helo_restrictions =
strict_rfc821_envelopes = no
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,check
_relay_domains
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = no
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_use_tls = yes
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 10240000
mydomain = meinserver.de
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names sowie serverIP direkt ohne komma angefügt
```
master.cf

```
pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
        -o fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil
#localhost:10025 inet   n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -o content
_filter=
scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache


maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}
cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${u
ser}
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
procmail  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=R user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/procmail -t -m /etc/procmailrc ${sender} ${r
ecipient}
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
```
und wenn man versucht von aussen eine mail an einen emailaccount zu schicken, gibt es ein


    SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<oliver@meinServer.net>:
    host mail.meinServer.net [meineIP]:
    554 <oliver@meinServer.net>: Recipient address rejected:
    Relay access denied

die von ISPconfig angelegten mailadressen scheinen postfix also nicht bekannt, wenn ich die fehlermeldung richtig verstehe und der server nimmt daher keine nachrichten für diese emailadressen an.

ich habe schon seit heute mittag alles mögliche probiert und kontrolliert, konnte den 554 für eingehende mails aber nicht in den griff bekommen.

könnt ihr mir helfen?

viele grüße


----------



## Feanwulf (25. Apr. 2008)

was steht denn in deiner local-host-names und virtusertable?


----------



## olli (27. Apr. 2008)

hi,
in meiner local host-names steht folgendes:

```
serverhost.servername.de
localhost.serverhost.servername.de
localhost.servername.de
localhost.localdomain
www.domain1.de
domain2.de
www.domain3.de
domain3.de
```
die virtusertable gibt es *2x*

/etc/mail/virtusertable ist leer

/etc/mail/postix/virtusertable hat diesen inhalt


```
###################################
#
# ISPConfig virtusertable Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
info@www.domain1.net    web1_user
web1_user@www.domain1.net    web1_user
...
#### MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ####
```
usw. ich habe die anderen domains mal weg gelassen, da alle nach dem gleichen prinzip der obigen domain in /etc/mail/postix/virtusertable eingetragen sind.

würde es eventuell helfen die aktuellste beta über die vorhandene installation zu installieren? was passiert dann mit den angelegten kunden, webverzeichnissen, statistiken, dateien usw.?
bleiben die erhalten? was gibt es dabei zu beachten?

möglicherweise werden die einstellungen so wieder korrigiert?
es ist ja auch möglich, dass die eingstellungen durch ein späteres update von postfix verstellt wurden,odeR? im prinzip läuft ISPconfig ja so durch und erfordert für die grundfunktionen keine eingriffe.

das system ist übrigens eine suse 10.1 installation.

viele grüße und danke!


----------



## olli (27. Apr. 2008)

so den einen reject habe ich weg, indem ich folgendes in der main.cf geändert habe:


```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,
     permit_mynetworks,
     reject_unknown_sender_domain,
     reject_invalid_hostname,
     reject_unauth_destination

mynetworks = serverIP, 127.0.0.0/8
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
relay_domains = $mydestination
virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
```
jetzt kriege ich aber ein 550 error in der mail log:


```
550 <oliver@domain1.net>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table;
```
mist 
habe postfix schon 50x neu gestartet, auch postmap /etc/postfix/virtusertable usw. aber postfix mag' die mailadressen irgendwie nicht kennen...


----------



## Feanwulf (27. Apr. 2008)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du nicht für die Co-domain (domain1.tld, oder domain2.tld) die Mailannahme aktiviert!

Du hast nur für den Hostname www in domain1.tld und domain2.tld Mailannahme aktiviert!

Geh in deinem Hosting mal auf Co-Domains, dort auf die Domain ohne Hostnamen und dann mal in die Maileinstellungen!


----------



## olli (27. Apr. 2008)

hi Feanwulf,

danke für deinen hinweis. habe die domain jetzt sowohl mit und ohne www eingetragen. die domains sind auch in den virtual user tabellen.

postmap habe ich gemacht und postfix neu gestartet. der fehler bleibt trotzdem...

werde morgen mal postfix neu installieren und ispconfig neu aufsetzen und mich wieder melden. das muß' doch zu schaffen sein...

gruß


----------



## olli (28. Apr. 2008)

so, ich habe postfix jetzt nochmal neu installiert und jetzt klappt es. die user aus der virtuser tabelle werden angenommen. yippie - teilerfolg #1

hier ein auszug aus der mail.log

```
Apr 27 15:21:03 postfix/smtpd[16105]: A9FC6D940AC: client=
Apr 27 15:21:03 postfix/cleanup[16109]: A9FC6D940AC: message-id=<>
Apr 27 15:21:03 postfix/smtpd[16105]: disconnect from 
Apr 27 15:21:03 postfix/qmgr[16069]: A9FC6D940AC: from=<>, size=1333, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Apr 27 15:21:03 postfix/local[16110]: warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled
Apr 27 15:21:04 postfix/pickup[16068]: 587C9D940AE: uid=10014 from=<web8_olli>
Apr 27 15:21:04 postfix/cleanup[16109]: 587C9D940AE: message-id=<20080427132104.587C9D940AE@host.servername>
Apr 27 15:21:04 postfix/local[16110]: A9FC6D940AC: to=<web8_olli@host.servername>, orig_to=<olli@domain1.net>, relay=local, delay=1, status=sent
(delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Apr 27 15:21:04 postfix/qmgr[16069]: A9FC6D940AC: removed
```
schaut ja soweit ganz OK aus,oder? nur kann ich mich nach allem probieren trotzdem an keinem webmailer anmelden. die anmeldung unter ispconfig-domain:81/mailuser klappt.

roundcube oder squirrelmail klappt aber leider nicht. 

habt ihr einen tipp wie man roundcube o.ä. zum laufen bekommt? dann wäre ich ENDLICH durch und alles würde erstmal funktioniern.

viele dank!


----------



## olli (28. Apr. 2008)

thread kann geschlossen werden. roundcube funktioniert jetzt auch.

grüße


----------

